# I do believe the Military has been sending a MESSAGE Obama squished !



## nononono (Apr 8, 2018)

Apr 08 2018 20:32:10 Anonymous 958537
>>958466 Mouaz Moustafa @SoccerMouaz born Palestinian refugee, moved 2USA@12 world traveler,play futbol,worked n US House, Senate,Egyptian,Libyan, Syrian Revolution,Executive Director of @SyrianETF Washington D.C.







SEC detail background. All looking away. ‘TRUSTED’ close proximity. Refugees who work/ed US House / Senate? Traitor.

Apr 08 2018 20:39:12 Q !xowAT4Z3VQ 958655
>>958580 Dig. Social media contacts? Worked for WHO? ACCESS level? Find ALL pics. Bigger than you know. One example of many. AWAN. Q

Apr 08 2018 20:50:07 Q !xowAT4Z3VQ 958888
>>958655 Why did HUSSEIN PROTECT ISIS? POTUS ISIS focus and destroy 1 year? vs HUSSEIN 8 years? vs GWB? DC access. Sold out. Bring back the gallows! Q


----------



## nononono (Apr 8, 2018)

It is the same guy as the other meetings. Sitting with his back to us in the one pic


----------



## nononono (Apr 8, 2018)

Hmmmm.....look at the back drop....


----------

